

Show HN: See what the world is buying right now - rahulg
http://boughtby.co
Hi All,<p>I've been trying to learn programming since forever and this project is the outcome of months (may be years) of effort.<p>It connects with Twitter's streaming API to find people who are sharing their Amazon purchases and then pulls out product's name, picture and price from Amazon's product advertising API. See what the world is buying right now.<p>It's built on Kohana framework (PHP) and various great javascript libraries that folks have shared, and tonnes of tutorials that I found online. So, Thank You Internet! (Yayy!)<p>Would love to get feedback and how you might want to use it.
======
tedmiston
Is the data used for other applications, like visualizing trends?

~~~
rahulg
Not yet, but I did think briefly about plotting purchases of a product across
days.

Any other ideas regarding visualization?

